# Special accents and letters (Bosnian, Croat, etc)



## Durbrow (Jul 29, 2004)

I am producing a newsletter for the Bosnian refugee community. Bosnian uses the Croatian character set (not cyrillic). I have the Croation fonts. There are special letters like s with the upside down hat and z with the upside down hat, etc. But I can't do this for the letter c, that is, c with the upside down hat or v. Is this possible? If so, do you know what keystroke to use? Yes I've searched the keyboard but can't find it. I suspect it does not exist for c as it does for s and z. Many many thanks.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 29, 2004)

You can try going into system prefs --> keyboard  and add the "Character pallette" as a keyboard language. You can then select it in the keyboard language dropdown and browse to the character you want. I think it also tells you the keystroke combo to use. (Sorry my instructions aren't more specific, I'm not at my Mac right now)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

Dobar dan! 
Kako si?


----------



## Durbrow (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. The Character Pallette tells me that my 'c' with a caron above it exisits. However the Keyboard Pallette does not have a keyboard equivalent for it. Furthermore, if I try to copy or INSERT the character into RagTime, it does not work. I think it is unicode and RagTime does not do unicode.


----------



## ksv (Jul 30, 2004)

Durbrow said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses. The Character Pallette tells me that my 'c' with a caron above it exisits. However the Keyboard Pallette does not have a keyboard equivalent for it. Furthermore, if I try to copy or INSERT the character into RagTime, it does not work. I think it is unicode and RagTime does not do unicode.



There is a Croatian keyboard layout as well in the Input Menu pane. If you enable the keyboard viewer too, you can see where the Croatian letters are located.

I don't think RagTime is the right tool to use if it doesn't support unicode, though. There's no other way to input those letters. You should look into Adobe InDesign.


----------

